# Any reports from buying R5 through local dealers?



## skp (Jul 30, 2020)

I got on my local dealer's pre-order list before the R5 was even announced because I had been under the impression that Canon had historically prioritized local brick and mortar retailers. Yesterday I found that they only got only five cameras in their first batch (I was #10 on the list), which I found pretty surprising given that this is a big dealer that serves Washington, DC-based news outlets (Ace Photo in Ashburn, VA).
Is this a sign of changes in the way Canon is doing business with brick and mortar camera shops?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

Canon has stated that the cameras would ship in limited quantities. That translates to dealers will get fewer cameras than normal. That is going to create a black market for those who are willing to pay double to get one right away. I've already seen some asking $5800 for one.

By Christmas, prices could be quite high, or hopefully back to normal. Combine the initial shortage with higher than expected sales, and you get camera scalpers.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 30, 2020)

I was told Canon is Prioritizing CPS members, I was the 16th pre-order at my local shop. They got 7 Cameras for their 39 pre-orders and I am getting a Camera today (CPS Platinum Member) my understanding is Canon Canada requested CPS numbers from pre-orders for the first time in the programs history (Sounds like this is a Sony and Nikon Pro Service level perk) and redirected an additional unit for me. So the shop got 8 units.


----------



## skp (Jul 30, 2020)

I get that there's a shortage, but sending only 5 cameras to a big brick and mortar store serving a major US metropolitan area seems crazy. I guess I'm just salty about realizing that I would have had a better chance waiting longer and preordering from B&H or Amazon. I'd rather see brick and mortar stores get a decent first shipment before the online stores, especially considering that I called my local store and got on their list long before the online outlets started accepting preorders.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

Ramage said:


> I was told Canon is Prioritizing CPS members, I was the 16th pre-order at my local shop. They got 7 Cameras for their 39 pre-orders and I am getting a Camera today (CPS Platinum Member) my understanding is Canon Canada requested CPS numbers from pre-orders for the first time in the programs history (Sounds like this is a Sony and Nikon Pro Service level perk) and redirected an additional unit for me. So the shop got 8 units.


Canon Canada does give priority to CPS members. Unfortunately, Canon USA does not.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 30, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon Canada does give priority to CPS members. Unfortunately, Canon USA does not.


I think they are considering it, there was a lot of back lash with the slow roll of the 1Dx III. Not helpful today but maybe in the future.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 31, 2020)

My local shop has several in stock and have plenty for sale. I just asked them just now and I could have one shipped today if I wanted one. I don’t however, I’m going to wait ...

before you ask, it’s in Norway


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 31, 2020)

Viggo said:


> My local shop has several in stock and have plenty for sale. I just asked them just now and I could have one shipped today if I wanted one. I don’t however, I’m going to wait ...
> 
> before you ask, it’s in Norway


Nice to have the option!


----------



## snapshot (Jul 31, 2020)

I pre-orderd from precision-camera in austin after the announcement. At the time of the pre-order they were not hopeful I would get one of the first batch, according to the sales folks people had preordered for almost a year. Either they got more than they expected or folks either cancelled or moved their pre-order to the r6. anyways i received one yesterday. now to get a mount adapter...


----------



## HenryL (Jul 31, 2020)

skp said:


> I get that there's a shortage, but sending only 5 cameras to a big brick and mortar store serving a major US metropolitan area seems crazy. I guess I'm just salty about realizing that I would have had a better chance waiting longer and preordering from B&H or Amazon. I'd rather see brick and mortar stores get a decent first shipment before the online stores, especially considering that I called my local store and got on their list long before the online outlets started accepting preorders.


B&H and Adorama ARE brick and mortar stores...  

I don't have any special insight into how cameras are allocated between retailers, but with other tech products it has more to do with volume agreements/performance than anything else. I doubt that it's much different in this circumstance.


----------



## skp (Jul 31, 2020)

HenryL said:


> B&H and Adorama ARE brick and mortar stores...



Something tells me B&H and Adorama got more than 5 units in their initial allotments.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 31, 2020)

skp said:


> Something tells me B&H and Adorama got more than 5 units in their initial allotments.


Yes, and probably rightly so because they have higher volume than the majority of other shops. They still list the camera as "backordered" so clearly Canon didn't fulfill all their preorders, either. Maybe they had the same % filled as the smaller shops? I don't know - neither do you. That's ultimately the point I was trying to make. Are you suggesting that Canon should fulfill 100% of small shop orders, and a lesser percentage for larger retailers?


----------



## skp (Jul 31, 2020)

I had always heard that Canon normally makes more of an effort to make sure that big online outlets aren't prioritized over local dealers. I guess I'm wondering if this was ever true or if this is a sign that B&H, Adorama, and Amazon are the way to go from now on for big launches. The fact that my local shop only got 5 units seems to have completely negated the advantage of being able to get on a list with my shop long before the R5 was ever offered for online orders.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 1, 2020)

My local shop was promised 4 bodies and have received none. I pre-ordered from them at the dev announcement and am #1 on the list. The owner spoke with Canon on Thursday and they promised my body would be released today... didn't happen. He's calling back on Monday but I'm not hopeful. This is why B&M stores are suffering. No support. As an aside he told me that Sony ships everything to him next day every time but Canon has been slow with the smaller shops.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

That's odd. I was able to hit my brick and mortar at opening time (a few minutes later--damn road construction!) and pick up one of two units that branch received (it's a chain of about a dozen stores in two states). I got it because I put a deposit down in mid June.


----------

